# Random Musing and Deep Thoughts, by Beavis



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The leaves are hanging on a bit longer than expected, so I just had to take more pictures. And Beav is such a ham for the camera. 

"This is my _Derek Zoolander Look_. I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is."










"Whatdaya mean I only have one look?!"










"If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is there to hear it, can I still pee on it?"










"I didn't do it. It was like this when I got here."










More to come...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"I may look all pensive and reflective, but I'm really just trying to figure out how to ration my pee so I can get every tree before we get home."










"Will the real Beavis please stand up?"
"I am standing."










"It ain't easy being this pretty."










"Strike a pose, there's nothing to it: Dogue."










Couple more...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"Even J-Lo envies my butt."










"See? I do have more than one look!"










"Supermodels don't need to be tall."










"And remember, after you claim a tree as your own, you must dance the _Peking Dance of Joy _to celebrate your victory."


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Beavis sure does know how to play to the camera doesn't he? I think he practices his poses in the mirror when no one's watching. 

Very cute.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I always LOVE the pics you post of Beavis, he is just tooo cute, but I haven to say these made me laugh so much because one of my favorite movies is Zoolander


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

aww what adorable pictures!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Lorina said:


> "This is my _Derek Zoolander Look_. I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is."
> 
> ["Whatdaya mean I only have one look?!"


Nice. I have to say that was one of those movies I didn't care for at first, but like the fourth time I watched it, I realized I must either 1. really need to get a life or 2. actually did like the movie.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

LMAO, the peke dance of joy!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just as a parenthetical aside, I feel I should mention that the Peking Dance of Joy looks quite similar to the German Shepherd Dance of Joy....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, Snoopy hasn't taken an interest in peeing on trees, he still squats like a woman. 

Oh and a better quality pic of the runner up for the fuzziest butt  ,


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots of Beavis and I love how it looks like he is always winking at ya.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

You do not want to be standing behind any dog while they're doing the _Dance of Joy_. As short as Beavis is, I've had clumps of grass and leaves hit me square in the face. Safety googles are recommended. It's worse if you happen to be squatting to pick up dooks, because apparently, pooping is _another_ valid reason for a celebratory dance.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Beavis is the best for fall photos. LOL He blends so nicely with all the fallen leaves. I am glad my boy is not the only one trying to ration his pee out to hit all of the trees in the woods or along the walk. Amazing they always have like 5 drops left no matter how many times they go. LOL Love all the pics.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My dog's record is 15 pees in one 45 minute walk. I started counting at 5 out of sheer disbelief...

And those are amazing pictures...J Lo definitely envies Beavis' impressive butt lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, Snoopy is not even close to Beavis when it comes to the fuzzy but thing.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats why I said runner up.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Runner up would imply next in line.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly. As there is no other dog here that I know of that is close to beavis besides Snoopy.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Have you seen some of the Pomeranians' backsides? They're *very* poofy. Shippo has a lot of buttfluff, too. And Orchid.

No offense to Snoopy's very fine buttocks  but Shih Tzu's coats just don't have as much poof as Pekes. They're silkier and smoother, whereas Poms and Pekes have a bit more wooliness to their fur that makes it stand up and out.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Have you seen some of the Pomeranians' backsides? They're *very* poofy. Shippo has a lot of buttfluff, too.
> 
> No offense to Snoopy's very fine buttocks  but Shih Tzu's coats just don't have as much poof as Pekes. They're silkier and smoother, whereas Poms and Pekes have a bit more wooliness to their fur that makes it stand up and out.


That is what makes them the last breed I would most likley never own just the thought of having to brush that tail!!!!!!! But for the looks they are just adorable I would just need to get a person with it to brush it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm really lucky. His tail doesn't really tangle. I mostly finger-comb it when I'm petting him just to be sure it's not getting messy, then comb it with a wide-toothed and a lot of leave-in doggie conditioner during bathtime. 

That's one thing I love about him. He's very low maintenance, but doesn't look it. Dirt falls off him. I only bathe him about once a month, and brush him maybe twice a week. And people always comment about how much effort I must put into grooming him.  

Behind the ears is the only trouble spot.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You are so lucky! lol If I don't brush Snoopy daily then he will get mats. 

Also no offense is taken, I was just having fun.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I work with a lot of Shih Tzus, including some with full-length coats. The two breeds are so similar, but the Shih Tzu hair is a much different texture. Like human hair. Really, really long human hair. 

I took some more pics this afternoon, and a bad quality (low light) video of him "singing" to go for a walk. I gotta crop the pics, but here's the video. Click to play.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

More photos:

It's like one of those Magic Eye pictures. If you squint and defocus and pretend to look one foot beyond the monitor, you might be able to make out a Pekingese in the midst of all those leaves.










The colors, man, the colors!!!










Smilie Dog!










Doo, do-do, do-do... just wandering around...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"I heard a bark from three miles away!"










The goofball by the creek. At one point, he was in the creek. It's 39 degrees, and he thinks it's swimming weather.










"Ooh, what's that?!"










His "tough guy" pose.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"I'd like a Pekingese, on the rocks, shaken, not stirred."










I was holding a rock. He thought it was a ball. I love how his tail is swishing so much, it's blurred.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

lorina he is just a riot! How long have you had him? I might have also asked you this a very long time ago but did you get him before he lost an eye? I think it adds so much character and peek my one eyed wonder was a nut also.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I came very close to naming him Captain Winky. 

I've had him almost a year and five months -- adopted him at an estimated 2 years of age. He lost the eye two months before I got him; he was found stray in New York City with it damaged beyond repair and had to have it removed. I think he spent about a month at the ASPCA before going to the Peke rescue.

I wonder if it was someone who freaked out over the eye injury and abandoned him, or if he got loose and injured his eye while on the run (Knowing him, he could have tried to attack a bus. He *hates* the bus!), or someone abused him and damaged the eye, or what. I just can't imagine no one looked for him or claimed him. He can be a handful and has some behavioral issues we've mostly worked out, but he's just such a character! It's hard to believe that someone could have him from a little tiny puppy, have him for two years, then suddenly not give a damn. 

But he's got the good life now.  More toys than he knows what to do with, a park and hiking trail practically in his backyard, structure and discipline, and a couple of crazy adopted parents to dote on him.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to agree, Beav sounds like such a character! He does love the camera and Vogues really well. 

I very much enjoy pictures of "The Beav" out and about.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

My father always called Peek winky b/c he couldn't remember Peekaboo. That little one or yours sure ended up in the right hands with you!


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd hate to play hide and go seek with him...I'm suprised you don't have a neon/glow in the dark leash to distinguish him. LOL He really is a ham for the camera, isn't he?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

He is a ham.

We took a longer walk to the _other_ park this morning. The one we usually go to is just a few blocks from home, and this one is about 3/4 of a mile or so. It's really more of a playground, but it has a nice place to walk above the creek.

Sitting pretty...










Combining the plots of JFK and The Fugative, it was the one-eyed Peke on the grassy knoll.










More %[email protected]* leaves!










Booooorrrrnnnn Freeeeee, as free as... as you can be with a leash on...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A couple pics with a pretty church in the background...



















"I'm being railroaded!"










"Ok. Let's go home."


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I love the adventures of Beavis.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I cant belive how photogenic he is..I cant get mine to stand still long enough to get anything as picturesque as beavis! he is a ham indeed.


----------

